# How tall are you?



## IfUSeekAmy

5'8


----------



## notna

6'2


----------



## Freddio42

6'0"


----------



## shy girl

5'3".


----------



## Hopeful25

5'10"


----------



## nikki1995

5`7


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

5'6''


----------



## dmpj

5'5


----------



## Barette

5'10"


----------



## AnnaM

5'8''


----------



## Slytherclaw

5'1" (shortest so far, great...)


----------



## nonesovile

6'0" I think


----------



## grenchen

183 cm :}


----------



## chynaaGH

5'5" 1/2 (had to throw the half in there! lol)


----------



## The Professor

6'2


----------



## Toppington

5'9" or 5'10" 

Haven't measured in a while.


----------



## purplerainx3

5'2


----------



## Patriot

5'6.5


----------



## fallen18

5'3


----------



## immortal80

5'10.5"

that's right. .5


----------



## Mich123

5'6


----------



## quietmusicman

5'6"


----------



## NatureFellow

6ft 4
My neck is starting to hurt.


----------



## Snail Shells

6'3" I'm happy with my height.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Anton said:


> 6'2


Wow, I'll kill to have your height. Especially when we're the same age.


----------



## JesseKS

I've been 6'1" for a year now. I think that's as tall as I'll go. :[


----------



## Secretaz

153cm, I think it's about 5'0"


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

5'7 or 5'8 I think.


----------



## Joe

5"11 (Hoping to reach at least 6"0)


----------



## MeggieGirl

5'8


----------



## mezzoforte

5'6"


----------



## whatevzers

5'10


----------



## RUFB2327

6'0"


----------



## janny13

5'1


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

6'2 or 6'3..
been ages since i've checked sadly.
only thing i don't like about being this height is that i have to work harder as far as the gym goes..-.-


----------



## Ashley1990

5 feet 3.5'


----------



## wannabesomebody

5'5


----------



## calmdown

6" 4


----------



## CWe

5'10 or 5'9 
I do believe...


----------



## lkt95

5'4... one of the smallest in my year :/


----------



## fly to the fire

5.5  The second shortest in my family.


----------



## Blawnka

Not a clue.


----------



## misspeachy

7'29


----------



## wheretocop

5'11"


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

6'2"


----------



## Cashew

5'


----------



## Marakunda

5'10" I'm pretty sure...


----------



## Evo

5'6"


----------



## Toppington

Lots of people here that I wouldn't have thought to be so tall/short.


----------



## cocochanell

*5'4*


----------



## Water Girl

5'1...and a bit


----------



## cafune

5'5"

Wow, some of you are really tall! Wish I were a couple inches taller.


----------



## Laloux

5'5


----------



## WalkingDisaster

5 foot 10 I think.


----------



## marcopolo94

I know I'm short but looking at everyone being above avarge hieght makes me feel really short compared to everyone. I'm 5'4
Btw the average height for an american is 
Male: 5'9
Female: 5'4


----------



## kosherpiggy

exactly 5'


----------



## Noely G

6'4"


----------



## Estival

5'2.5. Yeah that half inch is actually there


----------



## Cerberios

5'7''


----------



## redskinsfan17

5'6"


----------



## Roscoe

5' 9"


----------



## SR4914

5'0"


----------



## Kittycake0011

5'0" oh man....but I'm STILL not the shortest in my class!


----------



## Shawdawg94

6'0, my goal was 6'1 but i dont think I'll make it.


----------



## Farideh

I stand at 5'1''. Don't know if my height has to deal with me stunting my own growth due to how I take care of my own health or the fact that I was born prematurely. I hope that's even a word.


----------



## maybutterfly16

5'4"


----------



## kitshiv01

5'5


----------



## TonyHow

6.3


----------



## odnx

5'1  I wish I was taller!


----------



## montego

6'2 :teeth


----------



## It Happens

182cm... or ah, 6ft. Give or take a few inches.


----------



## heatherly1993

4 '10 1/2 =p


----------



## snowyowl

5'3. I wish I were taller.


----------



## LittleGloves

4"11 which leads me more vulnerable to being pick on.


----------



## snowbaby7193

4'9


----------



## Neutrino

5'6. Weird how I used to be considered tall in elementary school. When I got to high school, I realized I'm short :b


----------



## Bunyip

5'3, hoping to get a _tad_ taller.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Not tall at all, short actually, very short.

4'11

I used to be pretty self conscious about it, along with other body parts; but I've gotten over it and become accustomed to it.

The only problem I have is people mistaking me for a 12 year-old because of my young looking face; and my height attributes it.


----------



## zemulis

5'7''


----------



## Starlightx

5'5


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

guys, I just found out that I measured my height wrongly and I'm actually 5'9


----------



## HurtTeammate

6' 3"


----------



## Bee6

around 5'8", maybe 5'8" and a half.


----------



## nikki1995

5'7:um


----------



## ShannelTheUgly

5'8


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

5'1 

im short :no


----------



## Pantomime

5"2 and a half last time I checked. 
I wish I was taller! ;~;


----------



## No Real Help

Internet height; 6'4
Real height; 5'11.5


----------



## xnark

6'1''


----------



## KelsKels

I think Im around 5'5, but Im not entirely sure. Im taller than a lot of women, shorter than a lot of men.


----------



## notna

I wrote 6'2 turns out I'm actually 6'0


----------



## Memory

I'm pretty tall.. 5'9" and a half


----------



## Insanityonthego

5'3 I'm freaking short! I need them high heels....


----------



## kytabix

13 year old - 5'64 or in metric unit: 172 cm / 1.72 m.


----------



## Neutrino

No Real Help said:


> Internet height; 6'4
> Real height; 5'11.5


:lol

I used to have an "Internet height". It turned out to be my real height too.


----------



## LordScott

Im 6'4


----------



## sammyandlucy

5"5


----------



## John316C

5 11


----------



## TmastermanT

5'7 the last time I checked :/


----------



## imt

6'


----------



## To22

6' and my whole body is about 6' too


----------



## AfarOff

Five feet, five inches and one half.


----------



## Username02

170cm


----------



## pete993

5'10


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

5'6 last I checked... but I haven't grown an inch in over 3 years so i'm pretty sure that's as tall as I'm gonna get


----------



## May19

5'5" or 165 cm


----------



## GD8

5'7-5'8


----------



## darkninjakitten

5'ft7


----------



## daffe10

5'9" last I checked. That was in 7th grade, though...


----------



## millyxox

this shorty is 4'11


----------



## Venkska

5'8 or 5'9 I don't remember


----------



## RavenDust

I'm a little person! :cry I'm only about 5'6 and a half


----------



## Bianca12

5 feet tall.


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Bout 5'8". Wish i coulda been at least 6 ft.


----------



## AmericanZero

6 foot 3


----------



## Bbpuff

5'2"


----------



## jdilla

150cm..midget lols


----------



## catelyn

161 cm. I'm small compared to the others but I don't mind, I've more problems with my weight.


----------



## MM Gloria

5'3''


----------



## sporteous

6'1"


----------



## arnie

RavenDust said:


> I'm a little person! :cry I'm only about 5'6 and a half


Average female height is 5'4 in the US. You're actually taller than average.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

arnie said:


> Average female height is 5'4 in the US. You're actually taller than average.


I'm below, figured that


----------



## kismetie

5'7 1/2 o_o


----------



## katley

5'10" i like to think of it as having model status


----------



## mvlgg

perfect 5'11  still growing


----------



## tallie

5'5''


----------



## arnie

6'3 and a quarter.


----------



## ejmafive

5'6... kinda midget for a guy


----------



## lisbeth

5'3.5. That half an inch is important.

My mother is 5'8 or 5'9, so I'm not sure what went wrong with me....


----------



## thelonelyloner

6 foot 1


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

5'4 ish


----------



## arnie

ejmafive said:


> 5'6... kinda midget for a guy


Average male height in the phillipines is 1.634 m (5 ft 4 1⁄2 in)

You're above average.


----------



## ejmafive

haha, thanks for that info. but some men of my age in school are way taller than me. the tall breed of filipino men are getting plenty nowadays. i don't know why....


----------



## bedroommonster

5 "9


----------



## Setolac

I can't believe you guys are short. And to think I was short. haha


----------



## dawnbug

5'9 more or less


----------



## Psycharaxo

5'9


----------



## alee

5 '4


----------



## And1 ellis

5'8


----------



## hello world

5'0


----------



## Marakunda

Five eleven.


----------



## Furious Ming

5'6  :bash :cry :dead


----------



## diffidentt

5'3" I wish I was taller


----------



## Elixir

Almost 5 feet 3 inches


----------



## quiet souls

I'm 5'2 and a half. 
LOL God, I wish I was taller.


----------



## WolfehJ

6'0


----------



## ahickspanic

5'2.5"
Wish I was 5'8 D:


----------



## iwanthelp1030

Barely 5 feet. LOL. My dream is to be a model. Sigh. Ive been doing "talling exercises" during summer, i guess its going nowhere but its worth a shot


----------



## BenBinBeen

5'9"


----------



## Vinny123

5'9


----------



## 1437

5'7 I'm 18


----------



## The Blues man

I'm 5'7 or 5'8. It's been a while since I last checked so I might be a bit taller.....hopefully lol.


----------



## JamesRaniel

5'3


----------



## asw12345

5 10


----------



## cherryboom

A pint sized 5'1". I'm gradually learning to like my petiteness.


----------



## SkullBender

.


----------



## Brad

6'1


----------



## zeya16

5'1¾ (without sneakers) 5'2 (with sneakers)


----------



## godhelpme2

i'm 5'4 almost 5'5 :]


----------



## Jllbtvs

5'2" and a half.


----------



## blackeroni

3 inches away from 2 yards


----------



## Galiel

5'7", and I think I'm done growing.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

5'11" or 6'.


----------



## yafit96

5'3" or 5'4"


----------



## FallingChip

5'3


----------



## blue the puppy

5'7"


----------



## Viruna

4'11


----------



## hopeless93

I'm only 5'10.


----------



## CefaliK

Between 5'8 and 5'9


----------



## Marleywhite

I'm the smallest lol 5 feet


----------



## mrneonshuffle

6'3''/6'4''


----------



## mattigummi

I'm 6'1" or 6'2". Haven't measured my height in some time.


----------



## DanielCrimson

6'4"


----------



## NoHeart

5'7 and it pisses me off. I wanna be alot taller then this T___T


----------



## Monotony

5'11 probably 6ft If I stood up straight


----------



## Ruilaai

5'3


----------



## JakeOrcutt

6'1"


----------



## Colie319

5'0


----------



## TortimerTook

6'1"


----------



## Alas Babylon

6'2"


----------



## John The Great

Monotony said:


> 5'11 probably 6ft If I stood up straight


Ah ah ah :no!

You cannot take entry into the 6 foot club so lightly. Specific measurements and signatures are required!


----------



## Dan W

just short of 5'11


----------



## Lorcan

6'3 when I actually stand straight, yet naturally my posture is terrible


----------



## bullsfan

6'0


----------



## cautious

somewhere between 5'7 and 5'8.

Oh how I wish I was 5'9.


----------



## Ltblue

Lol. I like how some of you guys(not girls) are adding an inch onto your real height. Everyone know there's your real height and then there's the Internet height.


----------



## LyraFlame

5'11.


----------



## erikk

6' 1.6" (Had to use a converter, we dont use feets over here lol)


----------



## Strwbrry

1.79

Which is... *converts*

5' - 10 5/10" ????
Yeah..


----------



## lockS

5'4 - My friends make fun of me...pssh


----------



## Kennnie

5'6


----------



## colder

.


----------



## Icestorm

5'7 I think, or around that.


----------



## NoHeart

5'7


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

6 FT


----------



## Killer2121

6'1


----------



## Ki99

5'3


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

5' 6''


----------



## sammy0261

5'1.....i get called a rainbow midget when i wear my tutu


----------



## DubnRun

5' 11


----------



## Smoothie

I'm 5' 9¼"(176 cm) and I love it.


----------



## Norfolkaaa

6,4


----------



## lilyblue

5'4


----------



## TobeyJuarez

somewere between 6'4-6'6, i ussually tell people 6'4 though


----------



## BillC

I'm 5' 8 1/2,  Oh dear.


----------



## Massive

5'10, 155lbs


----------



## Raphael200

not sure,maybe 7.


----------



## Katastrophe

5'1


----------



## silicone93

157cm, or around 5'2" I think, haven't measured myself since my last medical.


----------



## Billywig

160cm or 5'3"


----------



## CourtneyB

5'0"


----------



## marthatav

5'0


----------



## dreamingness

5'11 :d


----------



## whattothink

cautious said:


> somewhere between 5'7 and 5'8.
> 
> Oh how I wish I was 5'9.


This.


----------



## SarcasmsPieceOfMind

5'2


----------



## silicone93

I think I'm the shortest guy here


----------



## Brad

6'1


----------



## blue3721

5'3 i think


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

5'1... I'm not short, I'm compact.


----------



## BoneAndDream

5'7"....I'm only supposed to reach 5'9" or 5'10", my dream since i was little was to be really tall, like over 6'2". oh well.


----------



## WhisperBerries

5'6"


----------



## Hitandrun127

6'4


----------



## BoneAndDream

Hitandrun127 said:


> 6'4


must say i'm quite jealous


----------



## Marlon

5'7" or 5'8"


----------



## Scorpio90

5'1 and 44kg :-<


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

5'10


----------



## Scorpio90

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> 5'10


Share me some centimeters, plz :blush


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

Scorpio90 said:


> Share me some centimeters, plz :blush


hehe I guess i can spare a few


----------



## Scorpio90

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> hehe I guess i can spare a few


U'r so generous, so I need more 10 centimeters :boogie, I'd love to wear some kinds of clothes which are only suitable for models ):


----------



## 0589471

5'3" / 160 cm


----------



## Degeh

5'10.5


----------



## Disintegration

6'4".


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6'0" even, I wish I would grow 2 or 3 more inches.


----------



## JosephD

6'1


----------



## subjugation

Currently 5'7". Bound to be 5'10-11" when done growing.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

6'3

I hate being so tall :/


----------



## TobeyJuarez

6'4-6'7 i dont really know


----------



## shhdonttell

173cm. If i get to 180cm i will be very happy.


----------



## Frenger868

5'4"


----------



## nathalex01

5'11''


----------



## ACCV93

5 11 and a half


----------



## JohnnyWhite

5'10"


----------



## pati

6'0.5" 
I refuse to write 6'1".


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6'2


----------



## Jessx

hehe, I'm now feeling kinda short at my 5'3" :')


----------



## Soto98

6'2 maybe 6'3?


----------



## tbyrfan

5'3 1/2"


----------



## And1 ellis

5'9 and I can ball like I'm 6'6 Brah


----------



## Owl-99

shhdonttell said:


> 173cm. If i get to 180cm i will be very happy.


I don't think so, I stopped growing when I was 14.


----------



## Baiken

5'8 something.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

5'9"


----------



## hahoknothnx

6'1"


----------



## Adorn

5'10 1/2''


----------



## TabithaAnne

5'11 and a half


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Lots or tall people. I feel really short


----------



## silicone93

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Lots or tall people. I feel really short


Try being 5'2"


----------



## pastels

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> 6'3
> 
> I hate being so tall :/


never thought i 'd hear a man say that but high five to a fellow tall person!


----------



## Zeppelin

5'9


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

5"8


----------



## arnie

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> 6'3
> 
> I hate being so tall :/





illmatic1 said:


> 6'4-6'7 i dont really know





ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> 6'2





Soto98 said:


> 6'2 maybe 6'3?


Is it just me, or are there more tall guys on SAS than in the general population? :con


----------



## Josh2323

6'1"


----------



## hooper7

5'6"


----------



## the alley cat

6'1''

My younger brother and I actually measured each other a few weeks ago and it turns out that he's taller than me now...I thought I'd never see the day, it seems a bit awkward. 

I'm just about done growing but he still has several years to go


----------



## Willord

5'3


----------



## PapaJohn

Okay time to bring down the average height of males on this board. 5'5 here.


----------



## silicone93

PapaJohn said:


> Okay time to bring down the average height of males on this board. 5'5 here.


Low 5?


----------



## UnnamedSpecies

5'3 and a half, and yes, the half does count.


----------



## oceanlifesc

6'2"-6'3"


----------



## FrownyBoy

6'1" (185cm)


----------



## Shinichi

*sigh I'm not a teen but I'll respond anyways. I'm 5'11 (179 cm).


----------



## marcel177

5'6


----------



## Otherside

5'3. And I'm proud of my 5'3. I used to be really short, now I'm just...average-short, I guess... :yes


----------



## FrownyBoy

Dita said:


> 164 cm...I'd love to be at least 10 cm taller since I'm so short.


I like short girls. They attract me the most. Around 160-175


----------



## Shinichi

Great. Being a tall and ugly girl seems to really help :no


----------



## Shrimpy

5' 3" on the dot! 
Go me!


----------



## FrownyBoy

Shinichi said:


> Great. Being a tall and ugly girl seems to really help :no


A good personality comes before looks! I wouldn't reject you because you're tall in other words :b


----------



## Shinichi

Thanks. So in other words I am nice but ugly. Ugh, if you're not suicidal by now then this forum makes you so.


----------



## Mani14

5' 1.75" i wish i were taller D:


----------



## sleepydrone

180cm (5' 11")


----------



## rgrwng

6 foot 4 inches


----------



## KentuckyFan

6'5


----------



## ztraightedge

5'6


----------



## Noll

176cm


----------



## Joe

182, new measurement today.


----------



## Joe

Shinichi said:


> Great. Being a tall and ugly girl seems to really help :no


Looking at your picture in album your definitely not ugly.


----------



## ThirtySix

5" . . .. I think. . . .
5"1 at the most. . .


----------



## mesmerize

ive i replyed here? idk. anyways.im short -.- arround 1.67 in meters


----------



## Mea

5'1"


----------



## herk

Six feet and one inch of raw masculine power


----------



## pati

arnie said:


> Is it just me, or are there more tall guys on SAS than in the general population? :con


And let me just say, :yay:yay:yay to that.



Shinichi said:


> Great. Being a tall and ugly girl seems to really help :no


Take a page outta my book and get used to it, girlie. It ain't easy being us tall ones, that's for sure.


----------



## arnie

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> 6'3
> 
> I hate being so tall :/


Do you live in Chicago? We should hang out sometime. :b


----------



## komorikun

160 cm


----------



## Owl-99

169cm


----------



## agamemnon

5'7 but i tell people im 5'8 and they believe me hehe


----------



## peacelovemusic

5'1


----------



## jdeere7930

5'7 ishh , not done an exact measurement


----------



## yna

5'2" 

:um


----------



## Pegasister

Im 5'0. I think im the shortest so far :lol


----------



## wombat17

5'2"


----------



## Joe

New measurement and I'm 182cm. 5"11 and 2/3.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

5"2 1/2


----------



## PapaJohn

Most everyone seems to be a midget or a giant lol.


----------



## Kanova

6'3


----------



## Nightless

5'2.75


----------



## SartoriTaurus

5'6


----------



## Ayvee

5'3...


----------



## Immature or Insecure

somewhere between 5'11" and 6'


----------



## JayD35

6'5"


----------



## NoHeart

5''8


----------



## John The Great

Downgraded to 6' 1/2" from 6'1" (Though still when I wear shoes ). Scary stuff.


----------



## Live

1.79m
5`10


----------



## AxeDroid

close to 6'0 all I know


----------



## Spritz11

5'2... I'm a titch  Means you can't eat as much, grgr -_-


----------



## Maria24678

5'8


----------



## Nitrogen

5'3.


----------



## Travis1994

5'10 and a half. lulz.


----------



## Picturesque

I'm 5'3, I think.
Yeah, I'm _that_ short.

I should change my username to Petitesque.


----------



## arnie

John The Great said:


> Downgraded to 6' 1/2" from 6'1" (Though still when I wear shoes ). Scary stuff.


My license actually says 6'4. I'm not sure if I was rounding up, exaggerating a little bit or maybe I shrunk. :stu


----------



## arnie

ShouNagatsuki said:


> 5'1... I'm not short, I'm compact.


Fun size. :teeth


----------



## RadioactivePotato

5'3


----------



## steve224

6'4


----------



## heysam

5'5 and a half. I wish I was 5'7 *sighs*.


----------



## Unsure123

5'8, but hopefully i've got a couple of inches left to grow.


----------



## SaikoSakura382

5'4" Damn I feel short after reading all the 6'something posts. How the hell did you people get that tall?!?


----------



## Pegasister

Im only 4'11" hoho


----------



## PartTime God

5'8 average


----------



## ThirtySix

5"


----------



## Backwards

5'8". I'm sixteen but I've been the same height for two years, so I think I'm done growing. Kind of disappointing, really. Most of the guys in my grade are 2-3 inches taller than me.


----------



## bluecrime

6'4


----------



## mezzoforte

5'6"


----------



## Monotony

5'11


----------



## skogbrann

5'9 or 176 cm


----------



## elmo96

5'4 1/2"


----------



## Mlochail

5'9"

1.76m


----------



## living dead man

5.10


----------



## llamalove

5'6


----------



## Nekomata

5'7


----------



## WaddleDee

5'7


----------



## Junkhead

I'm about 5 ft 10


----------



## Eyesontheskies

5'0


----------



## Chris Is Alive

5'5 :


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

About 6'2 :b


----------



## arnie

SaikoSakura382 said:


> 5'4" Damn I feel short after reading all the 6'something posts. How the hell did you people get that tall?!?


self-selection bias. 8)


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

5'7


----------



## matmad94

5'8and a half. Yeah, remember the half. :3


----------



## Hard Life

5'7 1/2 

1.72


----------



## TobeyJuarez

ive been measured as 6'4-6'6 in the last two years... i ussually say 6'5 cause its in the middle though


----------



## Jazzman180

6'4" or 193cm


----------



## Raphael200

2 meters.I finnaly know how tall I am!Hahahahahaa.


----------



## nwet96

5'7-5'8


----------



## Ardi

185cm


----------



## CristianNC

6'1 or 185 cm.


----------



## amandacoleman96

5'7"


----------



## Twinkiesex

5'11''

I'm a freak of nature


----------



## alaskuh

5'5"! i wish i was taller


----------



## mahnamahna

5'3"... wish I was 5'5" haha


----------



## Torkani

5'5


----------



## Milkman

1.78 cm


----------



## transatlanticism

168 cm


----------



## aGenericUsername

5'6

Feels bad man


----------



## ShineGreymon

5,1

Not quite tall enough to reach the top shelve at tesco, not quite short enough to get special parking


----------



## AwkwardKat

4'11 1/2 ..so lets just say 5'0


----------



## Gabriele

160 cm = 5,25 ft


----------



## Kalliber

5'7 lol


----------



## Dat Gyul

5'5 1/2


----------



## cooperativeCreature

0.00165 km

or

1.7441 x 10^-16 light years


----------



## percon21

5'3 (1.60 m)


----------



## Lemonmonger

.


----------



## Carcamo

I am 5'9


----------



## Ntln

6'3


----------



## Keyblade

5"10


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

K I know I already posted but just wanted to say I grew an inch and a half so know I'm 5' 7''


----------



## alee

Still stuck at a mere 5'4. The world keeps on getting bigger n bigger LOL


----------



## Princu

163 cm


----------



## Zack

1.88 meters or six-two.


----------



## Jay M

5'9


----------



## Simone01

1.59 cm


----------



## MonstersAndMen

6"4


----------



## artsavesmysoul

5'7.5


----------



## Under The Bridge

6'1


----------



## iwannapullthetrigger

5'10


----------



## marokji

5'2 ....and I'm a guy....


----------



## peopleperson51783

6'1


----------



## AwkBoy

5'11 1/2"


----------



## German

6 feet .


----------



## MelissaR

5'8


----------



## KaoJ

6'1


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Simone01 said:


> 1.59 cm


 1.59 cm!? What are you, an insect? :lol


----------



## PsyKat

5' 10"!


----------



## Carcamo

5'10 I'm short as ****


----------



## ghostface

6' 1. But with my depressed looking posture I probably appear to be 4' 1. Quasimodo eat your heart out.


----------



## Vexedex

I thought I was taller, but got measured at 5'9.
Still plenty of time to grow taller.


----------



## Jor El

6'4


----------



## Beingofglass

Got myself a surprise lately.. I used to be 6'1, but now I'm barely 6 foot.
I think a couple of years of heavy squatting did this to me.


----------



## D0M1N1K

4"9'

I'm a shorty


----------



## kisarose

xMELODY said:


> 4"9'
> 
> I'm a shorty


4'11"

I'm in the short, less than average bin with you


----------



## WarriorGamer

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> 6'3
> 
> I hate being so tall :/


I would love to be that tall, I'm 5'7


----------



## Brighter Days

5'3 ft. short


----------



## starisme

157cm, when i was younger I was considered tall but now everyone saw me says im tiny.


----------



## Agonizing

5'11


----------



## scaredlittlemama

Now 5'1". Lost about an inch in a 10+ year span, ****ing hyperparathyroidism!


----------



## vanilla90

5'8 :/


----------



## TruthWithin

5'8


----------



## AzureSigma

5'7


----------



## Carcamo

5'10


----------



## jc90

5'10


----------



## Inconclusive

6'2


----------



## Planbee

6'2 as well


----------



## Veritastar

5'3


----------



## PandaBearx

5'5


----------



## BTAG

Between 6'1 and 6'2, a little closer to 6'2


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName

4' 9'.. lol i'm very tiny XD


----------



## Kalliber

5'7..I'm short :3:


----------



## mclericp

Around the world 80 times


----------



## Depression

6'3" but 155lbs so I'm borderline underweight...


----------



## Frostbite

Carcamo said:


> I am 5'9





Carcamo said:


> 5'10 I'm short as ****


Yeah being average height is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo short, must suck to be you dude. Don't worry if you keep up the growth rate of 1 inch per two weeks you're goingto be tall in no time!


----------



## capcar

Frostbite said:


> Yeah being average height is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo short, must suck to be you dude. Don't worry if you keep up the growth rate of 1 inch per two weeks you're goingto be tall in no time!


Remember, he's 5'10 in internet feet. Real world feet are much shorter.

In real world feet, I'm 5'4. It's fine, just more compact awesomeness.


----------



## Raeden

5"2.5


----------



## Raeden

D0M1N1K said:


> 4"9'
> 
> I'm a shorty


That's adorable.


----------



## Frostbite

capcar said:


> Remember, he's 5'10 in internet feet. Real world feet are much shorter.


good point


----------



## afff

5'10 is short when you see 6 ft+ walking around.


----------



## capcar

afff said:


> 5'10 is short when you see 6 ft+ walking around.


No, tall people are tall. Not being tall is not the same as being short. Shorter, yes, but not short.

Why should being short bother people anyway?


----------



## Zein

5'5


----------



## Zein

IHateComingUpWithUserName said:


> 4' 9'.. lol i'm very tiny XD


Hahaha...cutie!


----------



## fsujoseph

6'2


----------



## aGenericUsername

5'6 (I look even shorter because I have a bad back)

Used to be really insecure about my height when I was around 5'1-5'3 but now I'm only sort of insecure about it.


----------



## Abomb926

6'3" yayyyyyyyy


----------



## sincerelymargaret

5'3.25


----------



## Akhilleus

5'4 and i'm a guy. but i'm satisfied about my height.


----------



## mike179

5'11 ish


----------



## Versus

5'5. Average for a chick. I think?


----------



## Ghost37

5'4


----------



## markwalters2

Can I not answer this question?


----------



## alee

Soon to be 26 yrs old and stuck at 5'4. That is surely me being tiny by American standards :/


----------



## HellAbove

I'm 5'3.


----------



## The Linux Guy

5'8


----------



## bddteengirl

*170*

Uhm, 170 cm? :um I only know of centimeters. :roll


----------



## dontwaitupforme

5'4


----------



## SuicideSilence

5'0


----------



## Impetus

6'0. Though the last time I checked was 6 months ago so I might be 6'1.


----------



## Pierre1

5'1


----------



## shatteredself

5'3 and I'm partly jealous with my younger brother whose height is 5'7


----------



## HarutoAbe

5'8


----------



## Consider

Six one


----------



## AussiePea

5'11", so close


----------



## blue2

im an 8ft grizzly bear with SA....:afr


----------



## jealousisjelly

bddteengirl said:


> Uhm, 170 cm? :um I only know of centimeters. :roll


LAAAAAME centimeters are LAME...


----------



## zounou

5'7''


----------



## low

My name is Low and I am five foot seven and a half.


----------



## FluffyYellowDuck

4'9
i am serious
i am so pathetically small


----------



## Pipkip

5'0


----------



## Laneyy

5'5


----------



## Anarchy

5'6 or 5'7 I think. ^^


----------



## iheartkpop

Slytherclaw said:


> 5'1" (shortest so far, great...)


I am too!!!! High five ;P


----------



## domsy1112

5'5" 3/4 xp


----------



## MindHacker

6'2" and handsome. At least that's what I've been told, they could be lying.


----------



## misspeachy

5'5 I guess


----------



## Kalliber

5'7 xD


----------



## artsavesmysoul

5'7.5


----------



## Glass Child

5'2
So tiny :'p


----------



## Zatch

6'0.

Too tall for comfort. I just wanted to be tall enough to reach me Lucky Charms.


----------



## AFoundLady

5'3...:'(


----------



## Nitrogen

5'4 or 5'5.


----------



## markwalters2

5cm


----------



## whatevzers

I could be wrong, but last time I checked, I was about 10'11. idk, that was a couple weeks ago at the doctors. I might have grown or shrunk a foot or two since then.


----------



## Chieve

5'6


----------



## here4umm

[Personally Identifying Details Deleted]


----------



## markwalters2

FluffyYellowDuck said:


> 4'9
> i am serious
> i am so pathetically small


For women, that is actually attractive.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

5"2 I've been told many times that is short T_T


----------



## shadowhunter

4'10 ...I'm way to short for my age


----------



## CocoaMoo

5'1. I'm the shortest in my extended family.


----------



## Neverwalkalone17

5'2 im short, not ashamed of it


----------



## Crisigv

I think i'm 5'4", which makes me one of the taller women in the family. I actually love being short believe it or not.


----------



## JadedJade

5'3'' shortest of a tall family. :hide


----------



## uptownzz409

5'9


----------



## JustRachel

4ft 9.5 lol


----------



## Pengo96

6'6


----------



## thesuperinvader

5" 7'


----------



## Parsnip

5'6ish.
I always feel like a giant, I'm taller than all my female co-workers bar one and I'm the same height as many of my male co-workers. Hurrah for being comparatively tall!


----------



## alee

Parsnip said:


> 5'6ish.
> I always feel like a giant, I'm taller than all my female co-workers bar one and I'm the same height as many of my male co-workers. Hurrah for being comparatively tall!


LOL yr height is nothing, i am 5'4 though but girls here hv told me to be 6 ft or 5'10, an inch or two doesnt make a difference, be proud and walk tall


----------



## Bikini Condom

6"0


----------



## Carcamo

5'11


----------



## GhostOfDawn

5'10 last time I checked


----------



## kimberlyace

I'm 5'11", love being tall except for the fact that it's hard to find long enough pants/jeans.


----------



## Jerry Rogers

5'4.....

I'm a guy too -____-

Apparently my nickname is "The Rat" too ...


----------



## Jerry Rogers

Aka being short *AND* skinny does kinda suck......obviously (127 pounds roughly)

Doesn't bother me much though


----------



## Silverera

I'm 6'5. Tend to bang my head alot. haha. xD


----------



## Steinerz

6'2


----------



## Misskittycat

5'1 1/2


----------



## Deion

182 cm


----------



## Mickymoo

About 6'3 - 6'4


----------



## Melvin1

about 180cm


----------



## Purple Penguin

Somewhere between 6' and 6'2". 

Drivers license has me at 6'2" but I think it is an inch or two more than I really am


----------



## DetachedGirl

5'7,and I still tower over some people I know,good thing I don't wear high heels...


----------



## Ivy60

5'6/ 5'7ish


----------



## littlestar

5'2


----------



## MidnightBlu

5'4"


----------



## PageHead

a little bit over 5'4 as a dude..


----------



## BreezyBre

5'9"


----------



## belle102

5'5


----------



## Ghost37

5'4


----------



## littlejadegray

4'11" Yeah...I'm super short.


----------



## AshleyAnn

5'6


----------



## spike12321

5'0  i hate being short


----------



## Archeron

5'5"


----------



## rikkie

About 5'2


----------



## Matt K

6'2


----------



## EternalTime

5'2''


----------



## albumplush

5"0


----------



## rosecolored

5'3"


----------



## Putin

I'm pretty tall


----------



## EnjoyingTheSilence

6'1


----------



## Elliot88

6'0


----------



## Kalliber

5'8


----------



## Flypilotfly

5'6. I may be closer to 5'5 though.


----------



## Crystsal

4'10. I am indeed the smallest one on here I believe. Well who has replied to this thread so far.Sad thing is I'm already done growing..and I'm 21. Hahahaha.


----------



## Kalliber

5'8 lol


----------



## hammerfast

i'm 184 cm , taller than the average


----------



## MobiusX

not a teenager anymore but when I was in 6th grade I was 5'6, I only grew 1.5 inches, that's it.


----------



## NoClue32

5'3.7 so basically 5'4


----------



## lmao

5'8


----------



## Tokztero

5'10".


----------



## Layne

I stand at 6'3" (192 cm)! :yes


----------



## Superwholockian

I'm 5'0 and I like it because hiding in plain sight is easy with my height and super scrawniness.


----------



## Giyena

1.8m(180 cm)

Metric system ftw!


----------



## uglytallgirl

6'2 - female

All my life I've been tall, I like it but I feel like a walking target and I'm treated as such, people can't understand how I can be so shy but so tall for some reason


----------



## dcaffeine

5'7.25"


----------



## Terranaut

6'-3"


----------



## indigojes

5'8


----------



## Alienated

uglytallgirl said:


> 6'2 - female
> 
> All my life I've been tall, I like it but I feel like a walking target and I'm treated as such, people can't understand how I can be so shy but so tall for some reason


WOW !! I love tall women .... but I'm only 5'6"....


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged

5'8.. 18 y/o male


----------



## eyezarewindowz

Too tall lol almost 5'7


----------



## Emma91

I'm about 5'7... it's average here in Norway.


----------



## Mousy

5'1 :blush


----------



## arnie

Emma91 said:


> I'm about 5'7... it's average here in Norway.


Average is 5'6 in Norway:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height#Average_height_around_the_world


----------



## Msshelfishbeach

5'0


----------



## J0HNNY

6 foot something


----------



## ClearRaindrop

I'm so short. I'm 5'1


----------



## Mcquiz

1.98m or 6'6 for you Imperial system loving yanks.


----------



## TheStubbyMuffin

5'8


----------



## kevin02

5'10 or 5'11


----------



## ashish2199

almost 6"1 185 cm


----------



## Kiruna

195cm, or 6'4


----------



## shortcake

Not as tall as I'd like.



uglytallgirl said:


> 6'2 - female
> 
> All my life I've been tall, I like it but I feel like a walking target and I'm treated as such, people can't understand how I can be so shy but so tall for some reason


I'm jealous!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

5'7


----------



## frankfrisi

Around 6 feet


----------



## crimeclub

6'1


----------



## Bedouin

5' 11"


----------



## latibule

5'4''


----------



## SapphireBoy

I am 5 feet 6 inches tall at the moment.


----------



## Adam Harris

Im the shortest male on this site i bet.. 5'5


----------



## Branbran225

5'10.5"


----------



## inerameia

6' 3" or 4"


----------



## CheekyBunny

Like 5 ft. 3  

Wish I was taller.


----------



## Telaluchiha

5'9


----------



## Despot

177cm(5'8")


----------



## redbrand12

5 feet 7 inches


----------



## Neph

6'3"


----------



## Rolling Girl

141,5 cm = 4'6 feet(?)
But shhh


----------



## diamondheart89

A really tall 5'4


----------



## iStacy

6'1. Being a tall girl is not fun.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

6'0

Being tall rocks !


----------



## theoddone

5'7

Yeah, I'm a bit short.


----------



## Peme

6'1"

I don't feel like I'm that tall, but I still get tons of annoying "Whooa, you're so tall!" and "Do you play basketball?" comments. Consequently, I actually like it when people are taller than me.


----------



## CoffinChild

5'6.


----------



## SaladDays

5'8 I thought I was shorter, but I had just converted from cm to feet wrong lol.


----------



## Weekend

5'4.
But I'm first 14 so..


----------



## 337786

5'5


----------



## ericj

~5'5"

(and I happened on this thread in the New Posts section... I'm ancient, too, sorry about that.)


----------



## turncloak

6'1


----------



## Logston

5'


----------



## paz

A statuesque 5'2.


----------



## birdylove

5'6'' 1/2 I suppose


----------



## mattiemoocow

4' 11'' and a half ;-;


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

5' 11"


----------



## Derailing

5'6 and done growing


----------



## ericj

mattiemoocow said:


> 4' 11'' and a half ;-;


Don't cry! I wish girls your size liked guys my size. There's nothing wrong with being on the shorter side as a girl.



Derailing said:


> 5'6 and done growing


How old are you? Are you sure you've stopped? Males are sometimes still growing in their mid 20s... I actually gained some more around 22-25 and didn't notice until years later.


----------



## MetroCard

Crystsal said:


> 4'10. I am indeed the smallest one on here I believe. Well who has replied to this thread so far.Sad thing is I'm already done growing..and I'm 21. Hahahaha.


Nope. I'm 4'8 and 15.


----------



## Derailing

ericj said:


> Don't cry! I wish girls your size liked guys my size. There's nothing wrong with being on the shorter side as a girl.
> 
> How old are you? Are you sure you've stopped? Males are sometimes still growing in their mid 20s... I actually gained some more around 22-25 and didn't notice until years later.


I just turned 21 last month.
And I've been in the 5"4-5"6 range since my middle years of high school so I have a feeling that I am done getting taller -


----------



## Tom The Beast

6''3


----------



## arnie

Tom The Beast said:


> 6''3


You're 9 inches tall? :con


----------



## Silent girl

5"5


----------



## caveofmystery

5'9''


----------



## DottedLine

5"8


----------



## SummerRae

5'5"


----------



## Ellie the Cat Lady

5'8'', last time I was measured


----------



## Putin

tall enough


----------



## Jack Jackson

5'2"


----------



## fcmallari02

5'9"


----------



## KelsKels

5'5" is a common height, eh? I guess Im normal.


----------



## ChrisSAS

6'1"


----------



## TheLoneRanger

6'3"


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I am about 5'8.

At the start of last year, I was like, 5'4.


----------



## xodd

5'9 and a half.


----------



## Limmy

4 foot 3 inches


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

5' 11"


----------



## Lish3rs

About 168 cm.

Woo! Go Canada.


----------



## Lorenientha

5'7", been there for 4 years so far.


----------



## HollaFlower

Peme said:


> 6'1"
> 
> I don't feel like I'm that tall, but I still get tons of annoying "Whooa, you're so tall!" and "Do you play basketball?" comments. Consequently, I actually like it when people are taller than me.


I'm 6' tall and it seems to be pretty average around here. I may or may not live in giant world mario. xD


----------



## fcmallari02

5'9"


----------



## PoliticNerd

185cm


----------



## londonguy202

6ft. Love it. Played baketball in school


----------



## TheClown7

6'


----------



## twinkies

5'2 and a half :/


----------



## Citrine

5'3"


----------



## Crimson Lotus

178 cm.


----------



## KaitlynRose

Nearly 5' 6". Would you like to know my bust size as well?


----------



## KaitlynRose

DerSteppenwolf said:


> 178 cm.


Because every centimeter counts.


----------



## Nomad64

1910 millimeters.


----------



## Slaeth

5'4 at least...


----------



## xtremeguy

5'11


----------



## EvieMay

I'm either 5'10 or 5'11...

I always wanted to be like 6'3 though...


----------



## ganges

0.000338300936 league


----------



## loneliness

6'2". It's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## xPaperPlanes

1,76 m (that would be about 5'7" I think)


----------



## Bipod

5'9


----------



## eyes roll tears

5'5


----------



## Abomb926

Six feet, 3 inches. I like being tall


----------



## FunkyFedoras

5'5 I wish I was taller.


----------



## Carcamo

5'10


----------



## Veridius

6'4


----------



## redblurr

5'9


----------



## barlights

5'7. not tall enough yet :/


----------



## X23

4'11


----------



## Blue Rose

5'2'' or 5'3''


----------



## londonguy202

6'0


----------



## sophietje678

1.71 i dont know what it is in inches


----------



## purplellamalover

5'2"


----------



## mishima

5'9" of pure awesomeness  (..or not really)


----------



## alee

barlights said:


> 5'7. not tall enough yet :/


Correction...tall nuff for a 14 yr old. I am 5'4 and 26...


----------



## BassHead

6'3" or 6'4".


----------



## Noll

179cm, which is about 5'11. I had hoped to grow to 185cm, which is about 6'1 - my dad's length, but it feels like I'm too old to grow any longer now. Oh well. I can only hope.


----------



## eveningbat

160 cm.


----------



## Sgt Pepper

6'0" of straight up gangsta yo!


----------



## Junimoon11

I'm 5'8, good enough.


----------



## SummerRae

14... 5'7", not tall enough? =/
-------------

5'5"


----------



## Marko3

6'1


----------



## rebecca68

im 5'4 (162cm)


----------



## ThisGirl15

5'3


----------



## PandaPenguin

5'1


----------



## KultKing

5' even


----------



## AllieG

5 feet and 2 inches.... Yeah, I'm a shorty.


----------



## littlejanedoe

5"2


----------



## Isaias

6'0


----------



## Gwynevere

I'm 5'1, it's the worst thing ever. :cry


----------



## SuicideSilence

5 feet 0 inches. I'm soo short :/


----------



## ToeSnails

6 feet 3 inches

Never realized it was something to be happy about before last year.


----------



## Wren611

5ft3.


----------



## Fwz

6 feet


----------



## Zashlin

5'2


----------



## diamondheart89

Found out I'd been lying this entire time. I'm not 5'4.



I'm 5'4 and a 1/2.


----------



## Necroline

6'0


----------



## sad vlad

I don't remember if I have answered this one and I am too bored to scroll through so many pages, so...

186 cm or 6,1 ft


----------



## cocooned

6'3"


----------



## monotonous

7'11


----------



## donzen

170 cm


----------



## lockS

5'4


----------



## MuffinMan

6'4


----------



## MariLushi

Im 1,50, I have no idea how much that is in feet. Maybe 4'11?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm 5"10

I'm only 16, so I'll probably grow to like, 6"3 or something.

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Andras96

I'm 5'6. Genetics really do suck.


----------



## catfreak1991

5'11''


----------



## Evasion

6 feet.


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo

5' 6"


----------



## prettypony

5'3


----------



## teichan

5'9 lol I'm a giant in my school full of midgets


----------



## isaaclikesturtles

5'8


----------



## SADtg

I'm around 180cm.
And yes, I'm a girl.
Always wished I was shorter but I guess there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## TooLateForRoses

5'4.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

6'1


----------



## ericastooge

4'??"


----------



## MaybeSomeday

im just about the shortest one here.....4'11 but im 3/4 of an inch under 5ft, so that sucks :/


----------



## EmptyRoom

@MaybeSomeday

I'm about 4'11 as well, exactly 4'11.5, but still under 5ft.

Go shorties!
lol


----------



## Recessive J

6'0

Skinny as hell though :no


----------



## moonbeasts

4'11"

I stopped growing in 5th grade, haha. I look a bit taller because I'm on the thin side, but that doesn't really help when you have the face of a third grader


----------



## Orxicrasbi

5'9 3/4


----------



## myraelith

Another 4'11"


----------



## Elad

5'10" and afraid to get measured by doctor just in case i'm really 5'8" and have been living a lie


----------



## Charmeleon

I'm 5'9"


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I remember answering this thread but can't be bothered going back so 5'2"...and a half!


----------



## Entrensik

5'8 i hope


----------



## gabby1032

5'1, I'm so short ._.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

5'8, though I think I'm actually getting shorter. Gah, I'm so old for my age.


----------



## Fireblazier

Yeah I'm practically a giant as well, I'm 5'11"


----------



## LoganIsHere

5'11" (im DYING to grow another inch)


----------



## ysar523

5'4 I believe


----------



## Sociallyawkwardteen

5"0 and a half


----------



## gigixo

5'3.


----------



## Plasma

6'2.


----------



## Kalliber

yall so talll


----------



## Keyblade

5"10 (178 cm)


----------



## bajanon

6'6", I'd like it to stop now


----------



## Ricky96

5'6 I'm short I guess


----------



## National Anxiety

5'6


----------



## CasketCase

4' 11"


----------



## iKenn

5'6''


----------



## SvanThorXx

5'11


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

170cm or 5'7.


----------



## beyondhiding

5'6"


----------



## natsume

5'2"... Wish I was a bit taller :|.


----------



## MusicalRose21

5'1


----------



## npsidedown

5'3"


----------



## apx24

5'3" (163cm)


----------



## bewareofyou

5'11"


----------



## thetown

I'm 5' 8"


----------



## Fey

5'4" so far.


----------



## Fey

:b


----------



## Emberdragoness

5'4


----------



## Tanairy

5'4


----------



## ImBrittany

6'0-6'1


----------



## Cosmopolitan

5'2" but I wish I was that little bit taller. :/


----------



## gamerkid72

6'4


----------



## GGTFM

5'7"-5'8"

I wish I was a bit taller -_-


----------



## Strawbs

5'0" and a half inch
lots of these people who wish they were taller are taller than me


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

170/171 cm...


----------



## VictimEternal

183-184 cm


----------



## kivi

155 cm
My mother is also short.


----------



## Direction

5'8" Still Growing... I think


----------



## Tdubs1600

5'6"


----------



## CWe

I'm sure i've posted on here before but oh well

I think i'm around 5'9 or 10. Being a stick makes me look much taller than i really am


----------



## The Linux Guy

CWe said:


> I'm sure i've posted on here before but oh well
> 
> I think i'm around 5'9 or 10. Being a stick makes me look much taller than i really am


That is true. I used to know someone that was 5'10. I'm only 5'8 and He told me that He always thought I was taller than him.


----------



## bancho1993

5'11


----------



## bittersweetavenue

Let's just leave it at short.


----------



## Swondle

*5'2*[/U]


----------



## SaladDays

I stand a mere 5'7 feet (170cm) tall T.T


----------



## Mikko

5'3"


----------



## tonyhd71

5'8


----------



## 8631h

4'11"....


----------



## TumblrAddict

5'3"


----------



## whatever234

6'4


----------



## 15ath

4'11


----------



## Rachel4Mazel3

5'4


----------



## quewezance

6'3"


----------



## Perspicacious

5'6


----------



## Fey

Fey said:


> 5'4" so far.


Ayyyyyyyyee! 5'5" now! And a half to be precise. Please don't stop there.


----------



## The Crimson King

Drivers license says 6'3".


----------



## SaladDays

5'1


----------



## ryo96

5' 11"

So close..


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

170/172 cm


----------



## quesara

6'


----------



## Vividly

6'1


----------



## Redvision_95

6`7 and still growing


----------



## TheWildeOne

5'11''

Although everyone seems to think I'm short, if they've only talked to me online.


----------



## gopherinferno

5'7"

i tower over my enemies


----------



## Montee

5'11


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6'1


----------



## desartamiu

I'm 5"7 now.


----------



## Todd124

5'5


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I always thought I was 5'8 but I remeasured myself, just this instant....Turns out I'm 5'7.

I've been lying to myself this whole time.


----------



## Brawk Shady

5'5"


----------



## NEETGamer

5'11"


----------



## 629753

6 0 \ 1.86


----------



## 629753

diamondheart89 said:


> A really tall 5'4


Normal height for girls. I wouldnt like dating a girl taller than me.


----------



## Skipbeat22

5" 11


----------



## LostinReverie

5'10"


----------



## tiacxx

5'2"


----------



## Freiheit

I usually say 5'5" because that's what it's closest to.


----------



## Chasingclouds

IfUSeekAmy said:


> 5'8


Hey we're the same height!


----------



## uziq

5'8"


----------



## Ricky96

5'5"


----------



## thetah

Tfw girls won't date you because of your height even though you're taller than them


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

5''11


----------



## SaladDays

6'4 Masterrace


----------



## Pongowaffle

5'6.5" 

But I usually bill myself as 5'7" around the ladies. Sadly without much results.


----------



## remembermepls

5'1


----------



## AffinityWing

5'6


----------



## shinx

5'4 ish


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

5'8


----------



## Kenueci

5


----------



## Plasma

6'0


----------



## secretious

170 cm (5'7)


----------



## Ump40xLq02

5'4


----------



## SilkyJay

just at 6 feet


----------



## Theonetocarryonthename

5'2


----------



## Chasingclouds

I'm 5'8 too. Seems like the mid height or what people consider 'normal' for height these days. Lol


----------



## radiation

5'4


----------



## Telliblah

174 cm 5'8.5


----------



## Tsuba11

6'1


----------



## PrincessV

A lot of 5'4s. I'm closer to 5'5, but I'm about 5'4. (I feel like nobody really cares xD)


----------



## LainieM

5'9


----------



## GhostlyWolf

6'1


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

6'2"


----------



## Akuba

Not very. I'm 5ft 7.5in (171-172cm).


----------



## Payne

5'7'' or 5'8''


----------



## 64296

I honestly don't even know. It'e been a few years since I lsast checked, but i'd guess 5'10" or something. Though I might be a few inches shorter than that, not entirely sure....


----------



## Fangirl96

5'2 or 5'3...i can't measure exactly by myself and i'm literally somewhere right between the difference so idk.


----------



## Ulysses111

5'9


----------



## ingvarnaut

5"10 :'( Average height here is 6"6 +_______________+


----------



## lonerroom

Farideh said:


> I stand at 5'1''. Don't know if my height has to deal with me stunting my own growth due to how I take care of my own health or the fact that I was born prematurely. I hope that's even a word.


I thought you were 5'7" I saw another post you made that you were unhappy about being 5'7", was I mistaken?


----------



## poSASSium

I'm 6'0". My dad's side of the family are quite tall and my mum's side tend to be shorter.


----------



## AllyBally

5'10"


----------



## Todd124

5'5 and a half


----------



## Jake93

6'3 ish


----------



## UnusualSuspect

6 foot


----------



## Junny

5'6" Decent for an Asian I guess


----------



## DiscardYourFear

5'8".

I really wish I was shorter, but I am what I am.


----------



## naes

6'3"


----------



## Constellations

5'5. I guess I got my height from my father since he's quite short too. My mother, brother and sister are all on the taller side


----------



## jstne

5'2


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6'3"


----------



## Surly Wurly

Baldy Nohairs said:


> 6'3"


i may have commented on this before, but your username is really out there on its own in terms of brilliance. it casts a huge shadow over all the other usernames, ever time i see your username i feel dwarfed

just my personal opinion


----------



## that weird guy

5'10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Surly Wurly said:


> i may have commented on this before, but your username is really out there on its own in terms of brilliance. it casts a huge shadow over all the other usernames, ever time i see your username i feel dwarfed
> 
> just my personal opinion


Lol, thanks. :grin2:

It's a personal character I created when I was 12.

I'm actually pretty hairy :serious:


----------



## Chelsalina

5'5" but my brother is 6'3" ;u;


----------



## Boby89

Oh boy nobody is using the metric system here  .
I'm 180cm tall.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Chelsalina said:


> 5'5" but my brother is 6'3" ;u;


5'0"-5'7" are the best heights for girls imo.



Boby89 said:


> Oh boy nobody is using the metric system here  .
> I'm 180cm tall.


I haven't used the metric since Canada :serious:


----------



## alienjunkie

DiscardYourFear said:


> 5'8".
> 
> I really wish I was shorter, but I am what I am.


same smh


----------



## Terranaut

I'm 6'3" too. Blue-eyed soul brother.


----------



## Brina Miko

5'6


----------



## kurtcobain

5'7 (169.5 cm)


----------



## Prizana

5'9


----------



## Saan

5'10'' grew over an inch or two by the last month!
Just waiting for my body to grow, it's not like I can reach 6'3" overnight


----------



## sandreapurple

5ft


----------



## Junny

About 5'6" I'm probably done growing too but I'm fine with my height


----------



## clarkekent

It is classified information.


----------



## kirneh

6ft 2


----------



## Artnot

6'2 maybe '3


----------



## vm1996

5'5 or 5'6. kind of small for a 18yo male


----------



## Ella Shae

5'0


----------



## ByStorm

5'8". Not that short. Not that tall. I'm fine with it.


----------



## benjanxious

6 foot 2 :grin2:


----------



## Buttered Toast

6'4"!


----------



## bobbythegr8

4'11"


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

6'3"


----------



## prettypony

5'3. I feel like a midget xD


----------



## silentstruggle

5'7


----------



## StephCurry

5' 9" or 5' 10" one of those

So many lucky tall mofos on here :mum


----------



## Search

If you have to ask, then your not tall enough.


----------



## Buzzcolastic

I am short. SHORT SHORT SHORT and all my friends are tall and most girls prefer taller boys, but actually I only mind it for taking food or things from higher shelves haha I like being small, I think it´s also kinda cute in its own way.


----------



## smeeble

5'6


----------



## meghankira

5'2


----------



## CinnamonYoshi

5'2"


----------



## ShyRainbowVeronika18

172cm


----------



## marmalade skies

I'm 6'0.


----------



## ericj

Buzzcolastic said:


> I am short. SHORT SHORT SHORT and all my friends are tall and most girls prefer taller boys, but actually I only mind it for taking food or things from higher shelves haha I like being small, I think it´s also kinda cute in its own way.


All girls prefer tall guys. Short men aren't men to girls, even if the girls are 4'9" tall. It's a severe disability for a guy unless he's gay.

I'm lucky. My girlfriend is bi and was exclusively lesbian before me, so she is more comfortable with someone around her height or shorter.


----------



## SaladDays

ericj said:


> All girls prefer tall guys. Short men aren't men to girls, even if the girls are 4'9" tall. It's a severe disability for a guy unless he's gay.
> 
> I'm lucky. My girlfriend is bi and was exclusively lesbian before me, so she is more comfortable with someone around her height or shorter.


You're sadly right, lol.


----------



## bilman555555

Im in luck then, 194cm


----------



## SENNA

6'3


----------



## Clivy

I'm a 5'8 retarded girl, living in this big world.


----------



## cinto

StephCurry said:


> 5' 9" or 5' 10" one of those
> 
> So many lucky tall mofos on here :mum


tell everyone the truth, Steph Curry you're 6'3"


----------



## thetown

6'9"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagreens

6' 2


----------

